# Pooping



## Davidj02 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello my Dexter poops way to much, about 4 to 6 times a day. Is this normal? We feed him 3 times a day about a cup and a third Each time. Also, he eats his food as if he's having his last meal! Is this normal? I've had to put a large object in his bowl while he eats so that he doesn't scarf it down the way he does. Am I feeding him too much?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

When Ruby was a puppy she'd poop up to 5 times a day. Now that she's an adult she poops once, maybe 2 times in a day. She eats a diet of only high quality kibble. Hope this helps!


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

How old is he? Does the side of the bag suggest an amount to feed?

My boy is 16 months old and eats ~2.5 cups/day. 4 cups for a puppy (I assume he's a pup since you're feeding him 3 times a day) does seem like a bit much!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our puppy was pooping between 4-6 times a day as well and we just found out she has Giardia. I would keep a poop log and try to figure out whether it's a digestive issue ( like Giardia) that the pup can't control or something that just isn't agreeing with the pup like their food or treats.


----------

